# Does anyone else have DST problems?



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

My 921 never did the time change. It is now 1:30pm, and it shows 12:30. All the guide data is based on 12:30. I did a hard reboot (4th one in 3 years) and it is still wrong. It did wait a few minutes saying it was updating software when I restarted it, but time is still off. Anyone else?.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Mine is OK. 10:52 here on the left coast.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Still off by an hour (WNY). Guess it's time to call tech support.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

No problems here. Switched right over without a hitch.


----------



## TvilleBee (Feb 11, 2007)

My 921 changed w/o incident, but one of my other 311's did not. It had never dnl'd the P413 software. I also tried a reboot on it, but it did not work. I called dish and the first prompt will take to a statement about DST. It said to leave the tv on & turn the rcvr off. When I did that, the 311 started downloading the new software after about 30 seconds. Now it has the right time & sw version.

Double check that you have L330 sw on the 921....


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I've got L278. Interesting. I did power cord reboot earlier, said it was updating. This evening, it showed a nag message that it needed to update, and couldn't use both tuners. Still at L278. I'll try the phone call. Thanks tvillebee.


----------



## jvcdish2 (Mar 12, 2007)

My 921 did not update. In the Software update area, it says
"processing 20 of 20" 
and has a counter the reads 23:22:05 and counting. 
Everyting is one hour behind
HELP


----------



## bleazenb (Mar 9, 2005)

Yes, my 922 has not taken the update either. After a hard reboot, it shows it downloading new software. But it still shows L278 as software version. I'm looking for answers? Can't record anything from the guide till it takes the [email protected]!


----------



## bleazenb (Mar 9, 2005)

I have the exact some screen. Let me know what you find out!!


----------



## Kilofoxtrot (Mar 13, 2007)

My 921 is still off, can't seem to download the new software. Spent all night on the phone with them. Seems like it tries to download the new SW, but never completes, gets to the 20 of 20 and just spins for hours. Have done the regular power off as well as hold power button for 10 seconds as well as pull the plug. Nothings so far.
Ken


----------



## bleazenb (Mar 9, 2005)

Kilofoxtrot said:


> My 921 is still off, can't seem to download the new software. Spent all night on the phone with them. Seems like it tries to download the new SW, but never completes, gets to the 20 of 20 and just spins for hours. Have done the regular power off as well as hold power button for 10 seconds as well as pull the plug. Nothings so far.
> Ken


Yes, that is exactly what mine is doing also? I'll tech support and see what I can find out!


----------



## jvcdish2 (Mar 12, 2007)

My 921 is doing the exact same thing. It tries to download the new SW but never completes...just reads 20 of 20. The time is still one hour off. 

Is there a fix for this yet. What is Dish saying...?


----------



## Cabby (Jan 2, 2006)

No fix, called them and they are shipping me a "new" 921 and I'll return this one.


----------

